# Music that you listen in the Bathroom!



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you listen to classical music while in the shower? Do you listen to classical music while serving your bodily needs?

Me. I listen to Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries everytime I go to the toilet. It just feeels so liberating! 






What about you?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For me, anything recorded at the Hollywood Bowel.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

What's Hollywood Bowel?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> For me, anything recorded at the Hollywood Bowel.


hahahahahhahaaaa :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I shave to Schoenberg.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I flush to Mozart.


----------



## jeanmarc (Dec 23, 2012)

I prefer Haydn during the morning routine.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Going to the bathroom is so boring without music!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I tinkle to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

You know that feel when you really really have to go to the bathroom and then you get there and are able to release the pressure, when that happens this starts to play in my head.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

If I'm having a Morty Feldman sort of day, then the first thing I do when entering a bathroom is turn on the _Coptic Light_!
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL79F88A375A5D913A

I then put my _Heine_ down on the toilet seat. 




After what seems like _Durations 4_, ... 



 ... I then get some _Vertical Thoughts 2_ ... 



 ... and start streaming _Projection 1_ (with a big P)  . 




When finished, I walk out of the bathroom with _Crippled Symmetry_.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Always gets me in the mood for defecating.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> What's Hollywood Bowel?


It's a pun on the concert arena, the *Hollywood Bowl, *located in California.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to listen to any music while you're shaving your face with a razor!

But thanks for the idea. I will be probably listening to Glazunov symphonies next time I'm bathing!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

samurai said:


> It's a pun on the concert arena, the *Hollywood Bowl, *located in California.


The Hollywood Bowl:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> Always gets me in the mood for defecating.


Yes, but........._licking???_



KenOC said:


> The Hollywood Bowl:


It looks like a toilet seat.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Do people actually listen to music while they're on the toilet or is this some HIGH-LARIOUS joke that I just don't get?

Whoever answers "yes" can dictate the instrumentation of my next composition with an upper limit of six instruments. And how's that for a reward for simply being affirmative?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Do people actually listen to music while they're on the toilet or is this some HIGH-LARIOUS joke that I just don't get?
> 
> Whoever answers "yes" can dictate the instrumentation of my next composition with an upper limit of six instruments. And how's that for a reward for simply being affirmative?


Burps, it must have burps!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jani said:


> Burps, it must have burps!


But you didn't answer "yes".


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Do people actually listen to music while they're on the toilet or is this some HIGH-LARIOUS joke that I just don't get?
> 
> Whoever answers "yes" can dictate the instrumentation of my next composition with an upper limit of six instruments. And how's that for a reward for simply being affirmative?


It's a joke obviously. I know some people have a different sense of humor than others. I guess I'm one of those birds that find things funny that others don't.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> It's a joke obviously. I know some people have a different sense of humor than others. I guess I'm one of those birds that find things funny that others don't.


Close enough. Would you care to name six instruments?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"Yes"!

(that is, "Yes" to this being a joke. A "No" to listening when using the toilet.)

When I feel nature calling - it's _Far Calls. Coming, Far!_. 




I accelerate on my _November Steps_ 



, which Take-me-to my bathroom.

Nothing happened. False alarm. _And Then I Knew 'twas Wind_. 




Immediately afterwards, I felt the urge and let the _riverrun_. 




When I flush the toilet, _I Hear The Water Dreaming_.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Close enough. Would you care to name six instruments?


What do you say, neoshredder?

I'd love to hear a sextet of 5 bassoons and 1 contra-bassoon. Or how about a saxophone sextet?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Close enough. Would you care to name six instruments?


No idea what you are talking about. But a Tuba would be the ultimate instrument for the bathroom. lol


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> No idea what you are talking about. But a Tuba would be the ultimate instrument for the bathroom. lol


Oh, I was referring to in my other post where I said "Whoever answers "yes" can dictate the instrumentation of my next composition with an upper limit of six instruments.", you didn't say yes exactly but it was close enough so I asked you to name some instruments. Sorry, maybe I should've explained a little better, but no bother.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the six should certainly be the flatuphone.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

@Crudblud, yes, most recently it was Mahler.


----------

